# TM / anchor pin combo -bow mount



## benthook1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Trolling motor/ anchor pin bow mount- made from high-density plastic and s.steel hrdwre.
12-1/2" x 5-3/4" base, 21-1/2" overall width, 4" tall, accepts anchor pins up to 7/8" in diameter.
 Perfect for canoes, 'noes, riverhawks and similar. VERY STRONG..
-Custom sizes available- $75.00 shipped PayPal -other.
 Email rustyhook at inbox.com for orders/ info.


----------



## benthook1 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Trolling motor/ anchor pin bow mount*

SOLD -thanks all.. -bhook


----------

